# WI logger dies



## lmbrman (Mar 6, 2012)

this is the second logger fatality that I know of near me this winter -

from weau.com :

A man is dead after a logging accident. 

The Trempealeau County Sheriff's Department says on Sunday around 12:30 p.m., about seven miles north of the Village of Trempealeau, 45-year-old Patrick George of Arcadia was involved in a log removing operation and was driving a skidder. 

He was hit in the chest by a branch or tree limb. George was pronounced dead at the scene.


----------



## Johny Utah (Mar 6, 2012)

scary accident I would say.


----------



## NHlocal (Mar 6, 2012)

A very sad day for his family and friends. I hope in some way something can be learned to help 
prevent others from injury or death. My sincerest condolences to all his friends and family. 

Randy


----------

